# 320 watt light on a 180 gallon



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hi everyone ,i am currently cycling a 180 gallon aquarium , i have poor lights right now,and i would like to grow plants in the future ,so i was wondering if a 320 watt light will be a bad thing for my 180 gallon please post your opinions ,thank you


----------



## SCAA (Feb 13, 2013)

IMO, that is not enough light. You might be able to grow low light plants but that's it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The watts per gallon theory is very inaccurate due to a number of factors so; What type of light ?flourescent t12, t8, t5 (no/ho),metal halide ,LED?
Next what plants due you want ? Many have different requirements.
This info will help the plant gurus here send you in a good direction.
How tall is your 180 will be helpful also.


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

the fixture holds 4, t5 ho bulbs 80 watts a bulb,so 320 watts ,i will use 6500k,i really have no idea what plants i want ,i just want to be able to put whatever i find and like in when ever i want if possible.the tank is 72x 24x24


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

have a link to the fixture ? im kind of curious.. i need a new light for my 120. currently using my 4 bulb t5 ho that was over my 90


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

dht said:


> the fixture holds 4, t5 ho bulbs 80 watts a bulb,so 320 watts ,i will use 6500k,i really have no idea what plants i want ,i just want to be able to put whatever i find and like in when ever i want if possible.the tank is 72x 24x24


Strong enough to grow any plant may have to cut back if you are not using co2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Was thinking definately in the medium,maybe high range.With the proper reflector this light has a higher watt rating than than labelled.


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

view-source:T5 Quad 72" Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Discus Tropical Fish LED | eBay 
I HOPE THIS IS THE LINK


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

view-source:http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVO-Quad-36-Timer-6500K-LED-Aquarium-Light-Freshwater-Plant-Tetra-Discus-44x-3W-/300858169998?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460c8b5a8e WAS ALSO LOOKING AT THIS ONE TOO.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

LED, with how long they last, are best if you have the cash.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Is your tank in, in-direct sunlight, maybe direct?


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

no its not in direct sunlight ,its no where near a window


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

i currently use this fixture.. I havent seen one in a 3 foot version or i would buy 2 of them.


ViaVolt 4 ft. 4-Bulb T5 High Output Copper Fluorescent Grow Light Fixture-V44 at The Home Depot


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

anyone using the T-5 72" quad? looks like a sweet light. I have a 125 that I am starting to plant out. This might be perfect!!


----------

